# Immuno Glucan C có thành phần gì mà giúp phòng bệnh hô hấp



## Ovixbaby (7/9/21)

IMMUNO GLUCAN C
dành cho những bé có sức đề kháng kém, trẻ em bị cảm lạnh, sổ mũi, ho, viêm họng,viêm phế quản






Bổ sung vitamin C, tăng sức đề kháng:
- Giảm tỉ lệ nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp trên
-Bổ sung Vitamin C
- Giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng
- Giảm nhiễm trùng đường hô hấp tái phát
- Nhanh chóng hồi phục thể trạng khỏe mạnh khi mắc bệnh
Xuất xứ: Ý
RẤT HỮU ÍCH TRONG MÙA DỊCH

* Nhà sản xuất: ERBEX S.r.l – Via Del Lafghetto 110 Badia Polesine (Rovigo), ITALIA.

Nhập khẩu nguyên hộp tại Châu Âu

Hotline: 0348966862


----------

